# Nauticat



## Zenman (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

New here, and ready to explore the huge amount of information available.
My gal and I are going to look at a Nauticat 36 traditional motorsailor this 
weekend, but are also interested in the other, non-traditional, pilothouse 
sailboats made by Nauticat.

I'd greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who knows anything about the 
traditional motorsailors, circa mid-80s, or the other pilothouse models, 
mid-80's. We really need to keep the price under 200k, the more the better. 
In particular, are the traditional motorsailors any good at sailing without 
the motor?

Or could you point to where these discussions may have already taken place?

We are planning on long-distance cruising, including crossing oceans from 
time to time.

Thanks, and looking forward to hearing from you!

Zenman


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

If you are looking to 'cross oceans' then you should look for NC's Pilothouse Sailboats not the Traditional Motorsailors with the big sliding doors on the sides as I have. The earlier (80's) and maybe the later also (check the NC website at - Nauticat Yachts Oy ) Pilothouse Sailboats are Sparkman&Stevens designed and are better sailors.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue used to own a Nauticat 33, and ChristyLeigh owns a Nauticat 331. They can tell you all you'd want to know about these beasties. Personally, I wouldn't get a motorsailor, given your plans. Wind is free, and you want a boat that can capitalize on the generally light winds that are found the majority of the time. The pilothouse Nauticats are probably a much better choice.

I'd also recommend you read this *post* to get the most out of your time on sailnet.

Welcome to sailnet.  Be aware that you'll need at least 10 posts before you can post links to external websites or PM people.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Zenman,
Welcome aboard. You'll find this to be a great site, Christy has already checked in with comments and I'm sure you'll hear from TrueBlue, they're our Nauticat experts.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Zenman,
Welcome to Sailnet - great site for both informative and humorous discussions. As was stated, I recently sold my 1986 NC33 and truely loved that boat - wife didn't, so you know the rest.

I'd like to discuss more but haven't the time right now. I would recommend though, that you sign in at the Nauticat Yacht Owner's Group where you will find many Nauticat owners, both American and international, willing to share their knowledge of their boats. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Nauticat Owner*

As a Nauticat 33 owner for 8 years I can tell you a great deal about these boats. They are well built, high quality and easy to work on. They are not the best sailboat from a performance perspective, but they are great motorsailers. With large engines they can power through the worst condition. I have had some challenging situations where 90 hp spinning a 22 inch Max Prop saved the day.
Good value that can increase (not many can do that). No coring in decks or hulls.
Regarding the sliding doors. The older ones (with sliding doors) are not open ocean rated but they are built better than many boats that are. There are numerous accounts of NC crossing oceans.
The pilothouse is a great way to stay warm and dry in bad weather and stay out of the merciless sun in summer. They are excellent liveaboard boats with generous accommodations for two with room for guests.
After 25 years, ours had about 1000 pencil sized blisters in the gelcoat . . . not one into the structure!


----------



## Zenman (Mar 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for your replies! I'm hoping to be a Nauticat owner before too long, but until then will zen till the right one comes along.


----------



## bogdog (Sep 8, 2007)

The Fisher line of pilothouse ketchs are noted to be real sturdy, off shore boats, that sail well too (ketch rig). Take a look at them, if for nothing more than entertainment. They are easy on the eyes.


----------

